# Late on Halloween Night



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Well, I have it on a CD but I don't know where it is :-(

It's only a dollar to purchase it from him here:
http://haunts.batesbunch.com/songs.html


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

Oh... excellent, thank you! :O)


----------

